# Computer Issues



## jayhusky (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been given a computer by a friend since they don't want it anymore and i can make better use of it.

Right now I'm struggling against a  couple of persistant issues

I can get XP SP3 to install as far as the GUI configuration scree, however when the timer on the left says about 36 Mins remaining it Bluescreens and tells me its doing a memory dump.

The other issue is that when i boot it up it goes to the XP boot screen and then after a couple of scrolls in the bar at the bottom it freezes. No warning at all.

From research i've done it points to one of two things.

1. RAM issue ( 2x 256MB DDR & 1x 1GB DDR )
2. Graphics Card Issue (ATI Radeon) (Actual Model Number Is Unknown)

I'm going to Run Memtest86+ tomorrow when i have some free time and will post my findings here.
however SHould i swap out the graphics card with a different one?

I must mention this computer is a custom built one.
Once i gain a full list of specs i will post here.

Thanks.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

This _is_ a legit copy of windows, right


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 11, 2011)

Windows being legit or not shouldn't be causing BSOD's...
Looks like a memory issue, imo, but I'm not exatly the most experienved on here.


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Windows being legit or not shouldn't be causing BSOD's...


 
You never know where the kids get these things these days


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes it is a legit version of windows.
I bought the original disc and then slipstreamed SP3 when SP3 came out.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 11, 2011)

A system that old, you should take a look at the motherboard as well to make sure there aren't any bad capacitors, and to make sure that the heat sink for the northbridge (chipset) is fastened securely. It's not uncommon for the flimsy brackets holding the northbridge in place to simply snap or give over time, and it certainly is VERY common for capacitors on a system from that time to blow.

That said, you should also check the CPU fan and video card fans to make sure that they're running. If they aren't, or are seized, they need to be replaced, and the system is overheating. You can also check the CPU temperature (and perhaps video card temperature if it's supported) using SpeedFan You should also check the power supply voltages in the system BIOS to be sure that they're in the right ranges (you want a tolerance of +/- 15% at worst).


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm going to check for the capacitors and the northbridge tomorrow at the same time i check the RAM.
Just for info the computer is about 3 years old..

All the fans are working, none of them seem to be seized.. CPU is running at 39C according to BIOS.
Will check the voltages in the BIOS tomorrow as well. They didn't seem too high when i looked at them them earlier.

*-------- EDIT --------*

Checked ALL capacitors, none show any damage or faults
Northbridge looks fine
CMOS battery was a little loose 


Memtest + Voltages results will be posted tomorrow
Also will be replacing both HDD's with one HDD that i know works, to rule out anything to do with the HDD.

*------- EDIT #2 -------*
Graphics card is ATI Radeon 9250 * PCI * 128MB DDR Memory * Videocard with DVI, VGA and TV-OUT
Discovered this after matching it to an image online.


*------- EDIT #3 -------*

PC Health Status (According to BIOS)

Case Opened: Yes
VCore:   1.628V
DDR Vtt: 1.3112
+3.3V:    3.28
+5V:      5.026
+12V:   12.239
5VSB:   5.026

Current System Temp: 39C
CPU Fan Speed 4218 RPM
SYSTEM Fan Speed: 2678 RPM

Current CPU Temp 35C / 95F

I've Removed the Graphics Card and replaced with a different one, same issue occurs.
Will be testing Memtest In a few minutes.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok so Memtest came back clean 
No errors on any of the RAM sticks.

Now its just a question of getting it to install on the HDD..

I've decided to start fresh with the HDD's Since i found that the stop error i got can be caused by a corrupted HDD.

I've checked and double checked ALL capacitors, made sure the slots for the RAM are clean, changed the Graphics card and now changed the HDD
Will be installing the OS via a USB CD Drive since the built in ones are being choosey over when they want to work..

Any suggestions before i try this all out??


----------



## Hir (Feb 12, 2011)

have you checked the dumps themselves to see what's causing the errors?

whocrashed scans the dumps and tells you which file/driver/whatever caused the crash so maybe that'll pinpoint the issue.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 13, 2011)

Right..
I've managed to sort out a few issues with it.

I have the following showing in the BIOS

IDE Primary Master = HDD
IDE Primary Slave = NONE
IDE Secondary Master = DVD Drive
IDE Secondary Slave = NONE

I've swapped out the ribbon cable for the HDD and the HDD itself.

I changed the BIOS to boot from CD and I get the following boot message.

*Boot From CD:
Press any key to boot from CD or DVD.....
A disk read error Occured
Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart.*

I'm thinking about taking it to the local repair shop to have it professionally redone, that way its completely "new" in the sense It should run better and without errors.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 13, 2011)

Honestly, that's starting to sound like the IDE controller is failing. Could also be a power issue (not enough of it), but yeah.


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah back when my PSU was failing, that happened to me


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm.. I see.. Well I've put in a enquiry with my local repair place and will be awaiting a reply.
I'm prepared to pay out for a New PSU since I think its had a fair bit of use this one anyway.

I'll post back with the response from them.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 15, 2011)

I had a word with a technician I know and he said its most likely the motherboard is dying, luckily i have a computer with a motherboard just like this one stored away, so I'm going to change the motherboard and keep all the other components and see if it works then.
Fingers crossed with it.


----------



## Hir (Feb 15, 2011)

i wish you luck, it's worth a shot.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 15, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i wish you luck, it's worth a shot.


 
Thank you.
Thankfully the RAM and PCI Slots are the same so thats useful.
I will post back with any news from it.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 16, 2011)

Motherboard swap came back with same result.

I took every removable component off that motherboard and moved them onto the other motherboard. Same results.
Its looking like its the HDD after all.. I'm currently awaiting a reply on how much its going to cost me to have it redone inside since a large majority of the inside is wired up messily and also it makes the whole computer better if something goes wrong then I know I haven't fouled anything up.


----------

